# I'm Divorced!!! Sort of...



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

So my court hearing was this morning. It couldn't have gone more smoothly. We got to go first which I suspect was because our case was the simplest. We stood in front of the judge for about 2 minutes. She granted our divorce, thanked us for working everything out ourselves ( as she sort of sneered at all the other people waiting with their lawyers!!) and told me I'd get the certificate to change my name in 30 days. After that there is a 90 day period in which we can change our minds but once that's up the divorce is set in stone. 

So, I'm divorced!! I thought I'd feel bittersweet or sad or emotional but I'm really kind of blah about it. I'm relieved the judge was okay with our settlement...I had been afraid she'd overrule his refusal of alimony. But she never even mentioned it. It wouldn't have been much but just the thought of having to pay him would have really irritated me!!!

Today just feels like a regular day. I'm tired from not sleeping well...thinking about taking a nap. :smile2:


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Sounds strange to say in situations such as these, but congratulations!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome, NMJ! Way to go!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m glad to hear it went like that. Ours was identical. It’s so nice when you can just work it all out between you. Good job!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I’m happy to hear the news. Bittersweet yes, but it’s nice that it’s behind you. Wish mine would go like this.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy for you!

We didn't even have to see the judge. My lawyer sent in a signed agreement and he signed it.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I am happy to hear it went so smoothly. Good job!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Glad it went well and your emotions seem stable.

Awesome that no alimony was ordered!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Dobby got a sock!

Happy Sock Day!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> Dobby got a sock!
> 
> Happy Sock Day!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats! Considering the objective craziness of the situation, you've handled it all with grace and have been amazingly competent with the process. Good luck with the future!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

That decree: Something you never thought that you would want, until you wanted it. Liberating and devastating at the same time. A beginning and an end. I have been in the hallway of the courthouse on the day that several of my clients received their final decree. I never really know what to expect. Reactions differ. One pulled me out of the courthouse to a bar, and began drinking heavily. One stood outside the courthouse, and said, "I'm going to get laid tonight. I don't care what he looks like, as long as he owns a ......" (This was one of my wife's GF's, and although the sentiment was not well placed, I did understand, as her ex was totally faithful to his AP's, and would not betray them by sleeping with his wife). I recommend going out with friends, restricting alcohol, and observing a cooling off period for about a week or so.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Taxman said:


> That decree: Something you never thought that you would want, until you wanted it. Liberating and devastating at the same time. A beginning and an end. I have been in the hallway of the courthouse on the day that several of my clients received their final decree. I never really know what to expect. Reactions differ. One pulled me out of the courthouse to a bar, and began drinking heavily. One stood outside the courthouse, and said, "I'm going to get laid tonight. I don't care what he looks like, as long as he owns a ......" (This was one of my wife's GF's, and although the sentiment was not well placed, I did understand, as her ex was totally faithful to his AP's, and would not betray them by sleeping with his wife). I recommend going out with friends, restricting alcohol, and observing a cooling off period for about a week or so.


Thanks. I actually going to my boyfriend's house and we're gonna have an early dinner (that he's going to cook for me!) and then just chill for the night. Nothing too grand but snuggling up on the couch and watching a movie sounds heavenly to me right now. I'm going to enjoy the fact that someone wants to snuggle up with me...unlike how it was in my marriage. And who knows...maybe I will get laid...hell, I'm divorced now...not guilt at all!!! LOL


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Congratulations!!!! Sending you "hugs"


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

notmyjamie said:


> So my court hearing was this morning. It couldn't have gone more smoothly. We got to go first which I suspect was because our case was the simplest. We stood in front of the judge for about 2 minutes. She granted our divorce, thanked us for working everything out ourselves ( as she sort of sneered at all the other people waiting with their lawyers!!) and told me I'd get the certificate to change my name in 30 days. After that there is a 90 day period in which we can change our minds but once that's up the divorce is set in stone.
> 
> So, I'm divorced!! I thought I'd feel bittersweet or sad or emotional but I'm really kind of blah about it. I'm relieved the judge was okay with our settlement...I had been afraid she'd overrule his refusal of alimony. But she never even mentioned it. It wouldn't have been much but just the thought of having to pay him would have really irritated me!!!
> 
> Today just feels like a regular day. I'm tired from not sleeping well...thinking about taking a nap. :smile2:


Not sort of. You are divorced. Or, you could just call yourself single.

So congrats! You're free of this dead weight and the world is yours to enjoy again.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Congrats! I hope ours goes as smoothly.

We worked out our details by ourselves as well.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

@notmyjamie Hey, just letting you know that your PM inbox is full. You'll want to delete some or all, or save them elsewhere.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

bobert said:


> @notmyjamie Hey, just letting you know that your PM inbox is full. You'll want to delete some or all, or save them elsewhere.


Done!! Thanks!!!


----------

